# Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?



## Tinky (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

mich würde mal interessieren, ob Ihr den Schlamm am Teichgrund irgendwie rausholt.

Wenn ich mit einem sehr feinpohrigen Netz da durchfahre, habe ich ruckzuck mehrere Eimer voll Schlamm rausgeholt - dabei wirbel ich natürlich SEHR viel Schlamm auch auf, der das Wasser erstmal komplett trübe macht.
Frage: ist es sinnvoll den Schlamm am Bodengrund ab- und zu rauszuschaufeln oder hat das eine Algenexplosion zur Folge, weil man dadurch zig Nährstoffe aufschwemmt und im ganzen Teich verteilt?
Die Arbeit mit einem Schlammsauger finde ich sehr mühselig und unpraktisch, da ich viel Kies im Teich habe und der Sauger nach spätestens 2 Minuten ausgeschaltet- und die Leitungen vom Kies befreit werden müssen.
Da kann ich 10x schneller z.B. mit einem stabilen Apfelpflücker rauskeschen.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## karsten. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo

die Frage wie ist letztendlich zweitrangig 

Schlamm - schwarzer/blauer müffelnder Faulschlamm ist eine Hypyothek auf immerwiederkehrende Probleme 


also lieber mal alles aufgewirbelt und die Nährstoffdepots grösstenteils entfernt ....


ich habe trotzdem immer mal GESAUGT allerdings nur im Feintuning 


mfG


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

"Schlamm - schwarzer/blauer müffelnder Faulschlamm ist eine Hypyothek auf immerwiederkehrende Probleme "

Ja, er müffelt - und ja, ich denke auch das führt über kurz- oder lang zu Problemen.
Werde dann den Schlammsauger nochmal bemühen - wobei natürlich an JEDER Stelle des Teiches - egal ob in Flachwasser- oder an der tiefsten Stelle - nach nun 4 Jahren Schlamm zu finden ist.
Das Arbeiten mit dem Schlammsauger finde ich extrem langwierig - selbst wenn der Schlauch nicht verstopft schaltet das Ding nach ca. 15-20 Sekunden ab weil der Behälter voll ist und man den Schlamm erstmal wegkippen muss.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "Schlammabbaubakterien"? Die gibts ja im Handel - wobei die ja sicher auch Sauerstoff benötigen zum Umsetzen - und ob die das überhaupt spürbar hinbekommen bezweifel eich auch.


----------



## Doc (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Wie hoch ist der Schlammbelag denn in etwa? 
Ich musste auch radikal vorgehen - sprich Wasser und Fische raus, komplett reinigen und ein wenig was drin lassen, Wasser wieder rein, Filterstarter etc.


----------



## Yo Eddy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch den Schlamm abgesaugt. Allerdings verwende ich dazu eine Schmutzwasser-Tauchpumpe. Dabei schiebe ich die Pumpe mit der Saugfläche einfach reihenweise über den Boden. Das Schmutzwasser leite ich mit einem Schlauch zu meinen Büschen, da der Kanalanschluß zu weit entfernt ist. Das abgeleitete Wasser wird anschließend mit Brunnenwasser auf Normalstand aufgefüllt.
Den Filter muß ich die nächsten zwei Wochen natürlich öfter als sonst reinigen.

Bevor jetzt jemand meint, dass ich auf diese Weise auch meinen Fischbestand reduziere  , irrt sich. Wenn ich in den Teich steige, verkrümeln sich die Fische in die hinterste Ecke. Ich habe also noch alle meine Lieblinge .

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Limnos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hi

Da mein Teich nicht tiefer als 80 cm ist, kann ich den Schlamm mit einer großen Kelle rausschöpfen in eine Plastikwanne, bis die gerade noch schwimmt. Ich verringere den Schlamm aber nie um mehr als die Hälfte, da doch sehr viele, auch nützliche Lebewesen sich darin befinden. Wenn ich ihn rings um den Teich ausgekippt habe, kontrolliere ich etwas später, ob nicht z.B. Libellenlarven, Köcherfliegen oder __ Egel mit hinausbefördert wurden. Diese Arbeit erledige ich im Herbst, wenn keine __ Molche mehr darin sind und Fischbrut groß genug geworden ist. Obwohl dabei Sumpfgas aufsteigt, habe ich nie einen Schaden für die Teichbewohner feststellen können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



Tinky schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "Schlammabbaubakterien"? Die gibts ja im Handel ...


Was soll die mit dem Schlamm machen?
Vergasen? 
Entmaterialisieren?
In Energie verwandeln?

Ich hab mal spaßhalber angerufen und mir´s "erklären" lassen:
Laut Auskunft verwandeln die die Schadstoffe und "Gifte" (Ui - sowas gibt´s in unsenen Teichen?)
doch TATSÄCHLICH in Vitamine und Sauerstoff um
 - so einfach geht´s! 

Seht auch dazu auch unbedingt an, was der Profi dazu sagt:
Versuch über die abbauende Wirkung spezieller Mischungen von Mikroorganismen in Wasser und Sediment


----------



## Tinky (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Schlammschicht am Grund der tiefsten Stelle vielleicht 10-20 cm hoch. Es handelt sich um keine feste Strucktur - d.h. wenn ich einen Stein reinwerfe versinkt der komplett.
Ich denke ich werde mal von meinem Grdene Teichfilter PF15000 die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle setzen und das Wasser direkt auf den Rasen pumpne mit hoffentlich viel Schlamm darin... mal gucken wie schnell die verstopft.
Irgendwann schaffe ich es vielleicht auch mal ein paar Fotos hochzuladen - ist bislang mehrfach fehlgeschlagen...
Problematisch wirds dann nur in den mittleren - und Flachwasserregionen,  wo viele Pflanzen, Sand, Kies usw. das Appumpen erschweren. Ich wehre mich gegen einen zu starken Wasserwechsel - ich könnte ja auch 2/3 des Wassers abpumpen und dann händisch den Schlamm und die abgestorbenen Pflanzen entfernen -  habe aber unzählige Jungfische und andere __ Käfer, Larven usw. im Teich und Angst, dass ich sie damit dezimiere. Die Fische kann ich niemals komplett vorher rausfischen und übergangsweise umsiedeln. 
Ausserdem steht mir nur ein Grundwasseranschluss zum Einspeisen zur Verfügung - denke danach hätte ich dank eisenhaltigem Wasser ruckzuck eine Algenpest und spätestens im kommendem Jahr wieder das gleiche Problem.

Zu doof, dass ich den Grund des Teiches großteils mit Kies und Zeolith bedeckt hatte - das erschwert nun die Schlammbeseitigung!


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Seht auch dazu auch unbedingt an, was der Profi dazu sagt:
> Versuch über die abbauende Wirkung spezieller Mischungen von Mikroorganismen in Wasser und Sediment



Hallo,

"Labor Wien Ost"???? - Dr. phil.? Dr.rer.nat? Dr. theol.?
Ich habe diese Website durchgesehen und muß leider sagen: Dein PROFI ist vor allem ein Verkaufsprofi in eigener Sache, sorry. 
In der Biotechnologie (auch Wasserklärung, Bodensanierung) werden seit vielen Jahren mit atemberaubenden Erfolg Mikroorganismen eingesetzt. Erklär' mir bitte, warum dieser Ansatz ausgerechnet bei banalem Gartenteichschlamm NICHT sinnvoll sein soll?
Aber vielleicht hilft ja wirklich die Beratung von Dr.J. mit Homöopathie für den Teich und Wasserenergetisierung...:dumm...er kommt auch gerne zu Ihnen und berät Sie vor Ort...

Also: ab jetzt benenne ich meine Küche um in "Labor Memmingen Nord" - ich arbeite seit Jahren erfolgreich mit Milchsäuregärung zur Bekämpfung von Schadorganismen an Weißkohl, grünen Bohnen und weißen Rüben und in der Milchkonservierung....und ich berate Sie gerne zur Teichbiologie....nehmen Sie nicht die blöden, teuren Sachen von der doofen Firma xy, nehmen Sie MICH...

Mal im Ernst: ich lese ja schon gerne Deine Beiträge, aber das hier war ein Vollflopp.
Und die Firma, die Dir von der Umwandlung in Vitamine und Sauerstoff erzählt hat, würde ich gerne selbst mal hören.
Meine Information per Telefon von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter der Fa. Söll enthielt die Information, daß unter Anwendung der Mikroorganismen MASSIVST Sauerstoff verbraucht wird....
Also, wenn wir hier seriös Information austauschen, dann sollten sie doch auf nachweisbarer Erfahrung oder "echtem" Wissen" beruhen.

Peace and understanding
Anna


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



Mulmig schrieb:


> ....
> "Labor Wien Ost"???? - Dr. phil.? Dr.rer.nat? Dr. theol.?
> Ich habe diese Website durchgesehen und *muß leider* sagen:* Dein* PROFI ist vor allem ein Verkaufsprofi in eigener Sache,* sorry....*


Hallo Anna

ich nehme Peter ungern in Schutz  

aber sein Posting ist sowas von sarkastisch gemeint  

er weiß gaaanz sicher , dass Schlammabbau immer eine Mineralisierung von Nährstoffen und deren Lösung bedeutet 

mfG


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Aus dem Link das Fazit:
"Nach derzeitigem Stand meines Wissens würde ich den Einsatz derartiger Mittel in Garten- und Schwimmteichen nicht empfehlen, zumal die Sache mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden ist"

Also macht es keinen Sinn Baktieren zuzuführen?!


Und aus einem anderen Post:
"Meine Information per Telefon von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter der Fa. Söll enthielt die Information, daß unter Anwendung der Mikroorganismen MASSIVST Sauerstoff verbraucht wird....
"

Und das bedeutet, dass selbst wenn die Bakterien Wirkung zeigen das Wasser eher belastet wird durch den massiven Sauerstoffverbrauch??

Ich glaube ich lasse die Finger davon!


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo,

wenn die auf Hinweis "massivst" Sauerstoff verbrauchen, dann passiert durchaus sinnvolles.  Im Grunde soll anfallende organische Substanz wünschenswerter weise aerob, d.h. unter Sauerstoffverbrauch, mineralisiert werden. Hat es schlecht riechenden Schlamm, dann waren das schon anaerobe Prozesse, die gehen eben mit der Bildung von toxischem Schwefelwasserstoff einher. Das ist im Gartenteich als potenzielles Problem immer ein zu vermeidendes! Haut man also ein bakterielles Präparat rein, dahingestellt ob es funktioniert oder nicht, dann muss man dem erhöhten Suerstoffbedarf durch Belüftung (oder anders) Rechnung tragen.

Mein Teichlein glänzte nach dem ersten Winter mit erheblichen Fadenalgen, denen ich mit reichlich Weidenzweigen zu Leibe rückte. Ist dann blöd gelaufen, denn es passierte nicht wirklich was, ich war ein paar Tage weg, während derer es einen ziemlich schlagartigen Zusammenbruch der Fadenalgen gab. Zusätzlich hat es den Schwamm am Pumpeneingang (zum Schutz der Kaulquappen) mit absterbenden Algen zugesetzt und damit die Wasserbewegung, auch Sauerstoffanreicherung zum Erliegen gebracht. So reichen schon ein paar Tage für ein massives Problem. " Unbehandelt" wäre der Teich gekippt! So war das wichtigste über einen simplen Sprudelstein Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen und den aeroben Abbau wieder anzukurbeln. Algenreste abschöpfen verringert die vom Biotop zu verarbeitende organische Last. Im speziellen Fall war das Biotop überfordert. Solche schlichten Maßnahmen helfen sehr schnell. Der Schlamm am Boden ist allerdings nicht mehr astrein, den werde ich in Vermeidung möglicher Probleme noch mind. teilweise entfernen. Das sind aber immer Teich spezifische Betrachtungen. In diesen Teich fallen 4, 5 mal im Jahr größere Mengen Pflanzenmaterial rein. Da muss ich sowieso schon auf eine saubere Schlammbildung achten. Nächstes Frühjahr gibt es prophylaktisch Weidenzweige, das wird die Fadenalgen und damit ein potenzielles Problem gleich vermeiden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



Tinky schrieb:


> Aus dem Link das Fazit:
> 
> Und das bedeutet, dass selbst wenn die Bakterien Wirkung zeigen das Wasser eher belastet wird durch den massiven Sauerstoffverbrauch??
> 
> Ich glaube ich lasse die Finger davon!



Grüß Dich,

Rat 1: Beschäftigung mit Microrganismen per google oder wiki - ist nämlich keine magische Geheimwissenschaft nur für Eingeweihte...

Rat 2: Immer den Schmidt fragen, nie das Schmidtchen...also seriöse Leute befragen, die Ahnung haben (hier gibts mehr als anderswo und den Firmen sieht man's mit bißchen Erfahrung als Konsument auch an, wo nur die Kasse klingeln soll - ich sage nur "sie sind grüüüüün").

Rat 3: konkret - ja in bestimmten Belastungssituationen eines unnatürlichen Gewässers kann es von Vorteil sein, vermehrt Microorganismen einzubringen, um die sowieso vorhandene oder gestörte Teichflora zu unterstützen. Aber, wer schuftet und verstoffwechselt, der braucht Sauerstoff und Nahrung. Nahrung für die Kerlchen ist im überdüngten und verschlammten Teich massenhaft vorhanden, deshalb schreien die Algen Hurra (machen die Arbeit und verbrauchen auch Sauerstoff), nur "die Luft wird knapp". Also dürfen dem Teich Teichbakterien in hoch konzentrierter Form nur in Kombination mit z.B. Aktiv-Sauerstoff zugeführt werden, sonst sind sie futsch und man hat das Problem wenn nicht vergrößert, so wenigstens nicht behoben.

Ich kann von der Anwendung von zwei Präparaten des Herstellers meines Vertrauens berichten wie folgt:
1. Mechanische Entfernung von 1/3 - 1/2 des Faulschlammes (soweit möglich ohne Flurschaden - Vorgehen siehe #Limnos)
EDIT: wichtige Ergänzung: am Boden Deines Teiches befindet sich eine recht dünne Schicht von "lebendem Schlamm": wenn man immer nur bissel da herum saugt, trägt man seine nützlichen Teichbakterien in den Müll und der Mist in den tieferen Schichten wird sorgsam aufbewahrt...also bissel Fingerspitzengefühl und Knowhow braucht's da auch.
2. Einen Tag vor Einbringung des Microorganismenkonzentrates Aktivsauerstoff nach Vorschrift im Wasser lösen.
3. Zuletzt die gut aufgelöste Trockenmasse an Microorganismen im Wasservolumen verteilen
und dann hinsetzen und nix mehr machen....1

Teich innerhalb von einer Woche bis 14 Tagen klar, Algenwachstum wie in jedem Glas Trinkwasser, das an der Luft steht, Fische fröhlich, Mensch zufrieden. 
Das ist ein NOTFALLprogramm, wenn höhere Lebewesen (Tiere und Pflanzen) in akuter Gefahr sind und keine kosmetische Maßnahme! 
Ansonsten gelten alle hier bestens beschriebenen Grundregeln der Gewässerpflege.

Entschuldige, daß ich das hier so etwas patzig schreibe, aber ich kann den Spruch von den Mittelchen, die nicht wirken, nicht mehr hören *in undifferenzierter Form*.
Auch der Nutzen von Alkohol und Aspirin steht und fällt mit der Anwendungsintelligenz des Users.
Und jeder, der Dir erzählt, "die teuren Bakkis 'ham auch nix gebracht", den fragst Du, wie er es mit dem O² gehalten hat....
Es gibt auch "Bakkis" ohne O², die hast Du massenhaft in Deinem Faulschlamm und die sind  und müssen auf Dauer .

So, jetzt hast Du meinen Senf auch.

und @ Karsten:
Sarkasmus (wenn es der war) in Schriftform muß auch gekonnt werden,
aber davon ab, ich bin auf die Sache aufgesprungen, weil ich einen "Riesenhals" auf Schlaumeier und Geschäftemacher habe (auch in meinem Beruf): "laß Dein Geld da, der Gegenwert geht mich nix an (Du Konsumententrottel) - bei uns macht sich in dem letzten Jahrzehnt eine Geschäftsmentalität breit, die jahrhundertealte Traditionen im Geschäftsleben umstößt: (Zins-)Wucher, Betrug, Diebstahl und Pfusch (Roßtäuscherei) auf der einen Seite und "Geiz ist geil", Ausbeutung und Preis"dumping" auf der anderen Seite (es ist übrigens KEIN Zufall daß die meisten Worte zu dem Mißstand aus dem Englischen stammen....).
Aber das ist OT und gehört woanders hin...
Jedenfalls gehört jeder "Teichzeugverkäufer", der nicht in der korrekten Anwendung unterrichtet auf's Hirn gehauen - bei den Fischen sehen wir es ja dauernd...

Liebe Grüße und "nix für ungut",
Anna

@nik


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo Anna,

ich muss jetzt hier mal den Dr. J. in Schutz nehmen. Er ist Dr. rer. nat. (Biologe) und hat überhaupt kein Interesse etwas zu verkaufen außer sein Wissen.
Ich selbst habe ihn interessehalber vor ein paar Monaten konsultiert. Und von Homöopathie oder dergleichen Humbug war da überhaupt keine Rede, sonst hätt ich ihm umgehend des Hauses verwiesen


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

OK also ein paar Pullen Bakterien kaufen, reinkippen und "alles Gute" wünschen hilft dann evtl. nicht bzw. verschlimmbessert sich die Situation vielleicht sogar.
In Kombination mit Sauerstoffzugabe könnte es etwas bringen - wird mir aber zu kompliziert.

Ich werde dann mechanisch Versuchen den Schlamm zu reduzieren - mein Teich hat den Nachteil, dass die tiefe Zone quasi die Größe von nur zwei Badewannen hat und auch die die Wände steil abfallen, so dass sich hier eben gerne alles möglich an toten Pflanzen, Mulm usw. ansammelt und somit die Tiefe reduziert. 

Werde mit feinporigem Kescher und Apfelpflücker (das geht echt ganz gut) den Schlamm angreifen auch auf die Gefahr hin die "Faulgase" und Nährstoffe im ganzen Teich zu verteilen oder das biologische Gleichgewicht dieser Schichten zu stören - ich muss halt wieder mehr Tiefe reinbekommen.

Hatte eben mal eine Pumpe der Gardena an einen langen Besenstil befestigt mit Kabelbindern - aber wie erwartet verstopft die Pumpe ruckzuck, so dass ich den Dreck auch nicht rauspumpen kann...da kann ich dann auch gleich wieder den Schlammsauger nutzen, was ähnlich schlecht funktioniert.

Trotzdem danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

O.k., Dany, Dir nehm' ich's ab - dann hat's jetzt 'mal einen Unschuldigen getroffen :hai,
aber zu meinen grundsätzlichen Bemerkungen zu dem Gesamtzustand stehe ich voll und ganz!
Zu Dr.J. sage ich mir "Fische sind Freunde keeeinn Futter" (aus Findet Nemo)... 

...und doch sollte er nicht generalisierend Dinge abqualifizieren und den Mund zu voll nehmen - um seriös eine ganze Fach- und Forschungsrichtung zu widerlegen, braucht es schon etwas mehr Aufwand....das, worauf er sich stützt, war höchstens "Jugend forscht" - Level.

Ganz nebenbei: Wissenschaftler tun immer nur so, als würden sie "letzte Weisheiten" verkünden. Dabei "streiten" sie wie die Bürstenbinder - sehe ich in meinem Fach....
(Gestern hatten wir das Berthold-Thema, da ist es das Gleiche...)

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## danyvet (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

[OT]Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, Wissenschafter haben nicht immer alle recht (in "meiner" Wissenschaft gibt es sogar oft kein richtig oder falsch bzw. nicht DIE richtige Lösung), aber doch verstehen die allermeisten mehr von ihrem Thema als die Laien. Und auf dem Gebiet der Wasserbiologie bin ich interessierter Laie. Und wie gesagt, er hat beim Hausbesuch keinen Hokuspokus verzapft. Er hat Wasserproben genommen, die Wasserwerte bestimmt, Algen quali- und quantifiziert, und dann ein paar Lösungsvorschläge gemacht, wie ich meinem Phosphatüberschuss Herr werde. Und er hat mir die billigste Lösung vorgeschlagen, nämlich die Kalkung. Dann sprach er noch von Pflanzenfilter, was aber platzmäßig bei mir nicht in Frage kommt, Teilwasserwechsel und Absaugen von Bodenschlamm (wo ich wiederum besorgt bin ob des Massenmordes des Zooplanktons). Und die üblichen Geschichten, wie schauen, dass nix von außen reinkommt (Rasenschnitt, Laub, etc.). Also alles handfeste Lösungen ohne "ooohmmmm" und Katzenopfer bei Vollmond 
Was er auf seiner HP über Mikroorganismen schreibt, hab ich nicht gelesen, muss ich gestehen.[/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Dass das mit der Umwandlung in Vitamine und Sauerstoff ein absolute Schwachsinn ist, ist mir natürlich völlig klar,
aber Schlamm können auch die besten Bakterien nicht mit viel Sauerstoff eleminieren bzw. reduzieren:

Aus der Zeit, in der ich mich sehr mit Kläranlagen und Wasseraufbereitung beschäftigt habe, hab ich mitgenommen, 
dass man mit biologischer Wasseraufbereitung (nahezu) ALLE Verunreinigungen beseitigen kann;
man braucht dazu außer Luft (bzw. Sauerstoff), einer Durchmischung und vielleicht einem Besiedelungssubstrat
eigentlich nur Geduld:
Dann stellt sich exakt die richtige Biologie (im Sinne von Bakterienzusammensetzung) 
ganz von selbst ein - in einigen Tagen bis wenigen Wochen.

_Angewendet auf unseren Teich bedeutet das:
Wäre mit Mikroorganismen der Schlamm abbaubar, 
würden sich die von ganz alleine einfinden und genau das tun._

Die relevanten Bakterien sind extreme Nahrungs- und Umweltspezialisten,
weshalb Änderungen des Milieus oder der Schadstoffzusammensetzung 
immer einen mehr oder weniger langen Anpassungsprozess erfordern.
Um so eine Anlage schneller "hochzufahren" und die Reinigungswirkung zu genießen,
wird anfangs gern ein Transfer solcher Bakterien von einer eingefahrenen Anlage gemacht,
wobei der dabei übertragene Schlamm nicht allzulange transportiert werden darf (sonst sind sie hin)
und der Erfolg davon abhängt, dass in beiden Anlagen sehr sehr ähnliche Lebensbedingungen 
und insbesonders hinsichtlich der Verunreinigungen herrschen.
Wenn die Bakterien dann brav arbeiten, setzen sie wasserlösliche Verunreinigungen in wasserunlösliche um, 
die dann als Schlamm ausfallen und dadurch von der wässrigen Phase trennbar sind.
(Filter, Absetzbecken, Hydrozyklon, Flockung, ...)

Auch im Teich gibt´s jetzt diesen aeroben Schlamm und auch anaeroben FAUL-Schlamm
der durch Bakterien unter Sauerstoffverbrauch und unter Durchmischung in ersteren umgewandelt werden kann
und dann die schon maximal oxidierte Phase darstelllt. 
Er besteht zu einem hohen Prozentsatz aus den Bakterien, Einzellern 
sowie den wasserunlöslichen END-Produkten der Mineralisation.
(Die wasserlöslichen wie Nitrat usw. befinden sich im Wasserkörper.)

Da ist auch also mit viel Sauerstoff nichts zu machen; man kann den Schlamm nur mechanisch entfernen.
Nachdem der meist erstaunlich dünnflüssig ist, 
kann man den auch nicht schaufeln (schon gar nicht unter Wasser), aber prima pumpen:
Ich mach das mit einer normalen Schmutzwasserpumpe um € 49.-,
die ich von Hand (mit Tauchgerät) führe.
Den wasserreichen Schlamm pumpe ich in die Hecke - das düngt.


Ich weiss ja nicht, ob du (Anna) das leider vergriffene Buch von Dr. Jaksch gelesen hast 
- ich hab und ich muss dir sagen, 
dass das aus der Vielzahl von Büchern zum Thema mehr als angenehm heraussticht,
weil der eben nix verkaufen will, sondern die wirklichen Vorgänge im Gartenteich erklärt,
durch ein gerüttelt Maß Erfahrung fundiert UND verständlich.
Dass der für sein angewandtes Fachwissen auch ein bissl Geld nimmt, ist nur legitim,
aber manchen Leute tragen das eben lieber in den Teichshop und erwerben die neuese Technik
oder sie tragen´s zum Wunderheiler, der sie mit geheimnisvollen Bakterienmischungen versorgt.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Liebe Teichfreunde!
> ...
> aber manchen Leute tragen das eben lieber in den Teichshop und erwerben die neuese Technik
> oder sie tragen´s zum Wunderheiler, der sie mit geheimnisvollen Bakterienmischungen versorgt.
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Hallo,

erstens hat der Mann mit dem "schrecklichen Problem" längst die Bühne der Dramödie verlassen, also können wir friedlich zu unseren mehr oder weniger klaren Wassern gehen...

Dein herziger Abschiedssatz stellt die mit der anderen Erfahrung als Deppen hin, die sich genauso gut Lourdes Wasser in den Teich kippen könnten....
Also fehlt dem Erfahrungsaustausch um es mal so höflich, wie möglich zu sagen, ganz gehörig die Kongruenz, braucht man seine Fingerkuppen also nicht mehr sinnlos abzunutzen...
Ich für meinen Teil gehe in die Kirche, wenn ich etwas "ex cathedra" hören will.
Und ansonsten halt' ich's mit den Atheisten und glaube nur, was ich sehe. In dieser Angelegenheit bin ich in der glücklichen Lage, daß ich nix mehr glauben muß, weil ich schon 'was weiß.
In diesem Sinne lassen wir's dabei.:smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo Peter,

ich denke, in Sachen Schlamm bedarf es einer deutlicheren Beschreibung. Im Grunde geht es darum möglichst weitgehend und aerob organische Masse abzubauen, Was dann übrig bleibt sind schwer abbaubare Verbindungen und Ausfällungen. In einem fortgeschrittenen Schlamm würde ich deshalb an dessen Oberfläche in Anwesenheit organischer Verbindungen noch Mikroflora erwarten, im Schlamm kaum mehr. Der Wert weitgehend mineralisierten Schlamms besteht in seiner Depotfunktion über gebundene Nährstoffe, die in einem Gleichgewicht mit dem Teichwasser stehen. Der Schlamm puffert den Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers. Diese Pufferfunktion des Schlamms trägt wesentlich zur Stabilität des Teiches bei. Aerob gebildeten Schlamm entfernte ich erst, wenn er zu viel Raum einnähme. 

Schlamm abbauende Mikroorganismen gibt es im engeren Sinne nicht, aber ein nicht vollständig mineralisierter Schlamm kann seinem Ende zugeführt werden. Das ist normaler Kreislauf und mag mit einer Verringerung des Schlammvolumens einhergehen und endet in der Bereitstellung von mineralischen Nährstoffen für die Flora. Lauter "böse" Nährstoffe, aber unverzichtbar! 

Wenn man sich das durchdenkt, sind auf der anderen Seite anaerobe Prozesse für den Teich im Sinne des Betreibers so wünschenswert wie ein Loch im Kopf. Eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung ist deshalb ausgesprochen wichtig. Ich mache das über Pflanzen . Das ist optimal!

Gruß, Nik


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hi Nik,
prinzipiell sind wir also ohnehin gleicher Meinung.
In zwei Punkten muss ich dir jedoch widersprechen:

Da Pflanzen nur gelöste Stoffe aufnehmen können, benötigen viele sogar anaerobe Verhältnisse im Wurzelbereich, 
was es ihnen erst ermöglicht, die Mineralstoffe im "fertig" mineralisierten Schlamm aufzuschließen.
(Drum wachsen nur wenige Arten gut in durchfluteten Kiesbettfiltern; Vielfalt gibt´s nur mit ein bissi anaerob!)


Mehr oder weniger dicke Schlammschichten können kaum durch und durch aerob sein;
in einer Tiefe von wenigen Zentimetern gibt´s dann keinen Sauerstoff mehr
und anaerobe Bakterien machen die vorher erfolgten Oxidationsprozesse wieder rückgängig.
Grundsätzlich ist es auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, anaeroben Schlamm im Teich zu haben,
allerdings hat´s unter Umständen fatale Folgen, wenn der "aufgerührt" wird,
sei es beim Entfernen mit ungeeigneten Mitteln oder auch durch gründelnde Karpfen:
Dann kommen wieder viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser, düngen Algen
oder bringen im schlimmsten Fall das Genze zum Kippen.


----------



## Mulmig (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo, guten Morgen,

jetzt wird's doch interessant.
Ich fasse 'mal laienhaft zusammen : für ein Teichleben im Gleichgewicht brauche ich,

- einen Bodengrund, auf dem die nützliche Bakterienflora sich ansiedeln kann, um eingetragenes organisches Material aufzuschließen, zu mineralisieren und damit einerseits lagerfähig zu machen und andererseits als "Dünger" den Pflanzen zur Verfügung zu stellen,
- es entsteht eine Schichtung: Bodengrund, Depotschicht (anaerober Schlamm), lebendige, "Arbeitsschicht"  (aerober Schlamm), im Wasser gelöste (Nähr-)Stoffe.

Pflanzen verbrauchen die im Wasser gelösten Stoffe, die von der Bakterienflora  der aeroben Schicht  bereitgestellt werden mit dem bekannten, der Photosynthese geschuldeten O²- CO² - Austausch im Wasser.
In der Zeit, wo die Arbeit der "Haupotverbraucher" Pflanzen noch nicht ausreichend ist, übernehmen die diversen Algen und werden zu den Hauptverbrauchern (Frühjahrsalgenblüte).

Soweit wäre alles in schönster Ordnung, solange organischer Nährstoffeintrag (Laub, Exkremente etc.), Menge der nützlichen Bakterien und Anzahl der Pflanzen (möglichst höherer Ordnung) als Verbraucher in perfektem Gleichgewicht sind, natürlich unter ausreichender Anwesenheit von O²/CO², das alle Beteiligten im Wechsel verbrauchen bzw. produzieren. 
Ergebnis: Teich im Gleichgewicht, perfekte Symbiose (und eigentlich ja die Urformel allen Lebens auf der Erde).

Aus dem bisher Gesagten würden sich "nur" folgende Probleme ergeben:

- wenn ich (persönlich oder durch meine Fische) die Depotschicht aufwühle und dadurch auf einmal zu viele Stoffe freisetze, nehmen sich Algen des Problems an, starten ihren Lebenszyklus und "verbrauchen" zuerst, werden dann durch ihr Absterben aber wieder zur Aufgabe für die Bakterienschicht bzw. der nächsten Algengeneration.
- wenn durch mich (über falsche Substrate, Fische, Pflanzendünger etc.) oder die umgebende Natur (Tierexkremente, Laubabwurf etc.) der Nährstoffeintrag zu hoch ist und die "Verbraucher" bzw. "Einlagerer" nicht mehr nachkommen, begünstige ich wieder meine "Notfallpflanze", die Alge,
- wenn dem Kreislauf im  Gewässer Temperaturen zugemutet werden, die negativ in den O²/CO² - Austausch und damit pH-Wert eingreifen, kommen damit auch wieder Algen am besten zurecht und "höhere" Lebewesen werden massiv beeinträchtigt.

Mit dem Gesagten sind die wichtigsten "Stellschrauben" in dem ganzen Regelkreis genannt und darauf beruht ja die "Lehrtätigkeit" dieses Forums. (Die reinen Fischhälterungsteiche nehme ich hier 'mal aus, das sind ja ganz andere Regelkreise und damit "Stellschrauben" - das wird in unserem Forum manchmal zu wenig deutlich und begründet Mißverständnisse).

So, Peter und Nik, bitte positioniert in diesem Kontext den "Faulschlamm", und die Anaerobia, die ihn "bewirtschaften".
Nach meinem Verständnis "züchte" ich den Lebensraum "Faulschlamm" hauptsächlich dann, wenn der oben genannte Regelkreis besonders an der "Stellschraube" organischer Nährstoffeintrag überfordert wird. Die hauptsächliche negative Konsequenz ist die Produktion von Faulgasen, die alle Prozesse, die O²/CO²-abhängig sind, beeinträchtigen. Und:


> Mehr oder weniger dicke Schlammschichten können kaum durch und durch aerob sein;
> in einer Tiefe von wenigen Zentimetern gibt´s dann keinen Sauerstoff mehr
> und anaerobe Bakterien machen die vorher erfolgten Oxidationsprozesse wieder rückgängig.



Peter, wo ist jetzt der Denkfehler, oder die Wundergläubigkeit, das teure Teichwoodoo, wenn ich nach dem "Wühlen" im Teich z.B. bei Reinigung, wo ich dramatisch erwünschte und unerwünschte Stoffe im Wasser gelöst habe, und jede Menge erwünschte Teichflora entfernt habe, dem Wasser nützliche Teichbakterien in Trockensubstanz (als bewährtes Verfahren) plus den zur Vermehrung/Arbeitsaufnahme notwendigen Sauerstoff zuzuführen, um die Rückkehr meines ausbalancierten Regelkreises zu befördern?

Und es ist doch klar, daß ein "junger" Teich, wo der erwünschte Regelkreis noch gar nicht etabliert ist, zunächst mal nur an den "natürlichen" Stellschrauben (Nährstoffeintrag,Pflanzen, Licht, Besatz etc.) beeinflusst werden sollte. Da könnte man Teichbakterieneintrag halt als "Beschleuniger" erwünschter Prozesse denken.
Aber was bitte spricht dagegen, einem "alten" Teich, wo "Faulschlamm" und Anaerobia, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zum Problem geworden sind, AUCH (nicht NUR!) mit nützlichen Teichbakterien (jetzt wirklich als "Bio-Booster") aufzuhelfen?
Und es ist doch auch nachvollziehbar und rational, daß man bei einem durchschnittlichen Gartenteich (geringe Boden-, also Besiedelungsfläche bei vergleichsweise geringem Wasservolumen und begrenzten Pflanzflächen für Starkzehrer) an der "Stellschraube" künstliche (= schnelle)  Vermehrung von Teichbakterienflora denkt.

Oder nicht? Und wenn nicht, warum nicht?

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo Peter,

ich weiß schon, das wir nicht weit auseinander sind. Lass uns die Unterschiede pflegen. 



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> * Da Pflanzen nur gelöste Stoffe aufnehmen können, benötigen viele sogar anaerobe Verhältnisse im Wurzelbereich,
> was es ihnen erst ermöglicht, die Mineralstoffe im "fertig" mineralisierten Schlamm aufzuschließen.
> (Drum wachsen nur wenige Arten gut in durchfluteten Kiesbettfiltern; Vielfalt gibt´s nur mit ein bissi anaerob!)


Das liegt eher daran, weil Pflanzen sich im Wurzelraum ihr eigenes Mikroklima schaffen können. Eine Wurzelumgebung mit niedrigem Redoxpotenzial (was mit einem niedrigeren Sauerstoffgehalt einhergeht) erhöht die Nährstoffverfügbarkeit. In der Tendenz ist das günstig. Nun haben Pflanzen einen erheblichen Einfluss auf das Bodenmilieu. Allgemein können Pflanzen den pH der Wurzelumgebung beeinflussen und Sumpf und Wasserpflanzen - im Unterschied zu Landpflanzen - Sauerstoff in den Wurzelbereich bringen. Deswegen kann man Landpflanzen durch reichliches Gießen ersäufen. Der Sauerstoff ermöglicht wieder aeroben Mikroorganismen zu existieren/wirken. 

Das was ich an Pflanzenaquaristik treibe, optimiert die Bedingungen der Pflanzen schon ziemlich - trotzdem ernähre ich die wegen der definierten Bedingen nur über das Blatt, dünge also übers Wasser. Die sitzen in völlig nährstofffreiem Sand und selbst Diffusion spielt eine nur mehr vernachlässigbare Rolle. Auch so sind dicke, fette Pflanzen möglich. Landpflanzen lassen sich ebenfalls weit besser über das Blatt ernähren als gemeinhin angenommen. Das relativiert die Bedeutung von Wasserpflanzenwurzeln. Sinnlos werden sie dadurch nicht. 



> * Mehr oder weniger dicke Schlammschichten können kaum durch und durch aerob sein;
> in einer Tiefe von wenigen Zentimetern gibt´s dann keinen Sauerstoff mehr
> und anaerobe Bakterien machen die vorher erfolgten Oxidationsprozesse wieder rückgängig.


Ich habe jetzt ein bisschen schlecht gequotet, da gehört aus dem vorigen Absatz noch " fertig mineralisiert" dazu. Wenn dem so ist, dann hat Mikroflora dort gar kein Betätigungsfeld mehr.  Es muss organische Substanz vorhanden sein! Im Grunde will ich auf den sauber mineralisierten Schlamm hinaus und da hilft nur eins: Sauerstoff! Wie bekommt man Sauerstoff ins Wasser? Weit über die Sättigungsgrenze? Mit Pflanzen.



> Grundsätzlich ist es auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, anaeroben Schlamm im Teich zu haben,
> allerdings hat´s unter Umständen fatale Folgen, wenn der "aufgerührt" wird,
> sei es beim Entfernen mit ungeeigneten Mitteln oder auch durch gründelnde Karpfen:
> Dann kommen wieder viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser, düngen Algen
> oder bringen im schlimmsten Fall das Genze zum Kippen.



Grundsätzlich ist anaerober Schlamm dann schlecht, wenn es H2S zur Folge hat und nur deshalb passiert, weil nicht genug Sauerstoff vorhanden war! H2S ist ob seiner toxischen Wirkung ein aktiv und so weit wie möglich zu vermeidendes! 

Sicher gibt es praktische Grenzen, aber egal was man treibt, ein diesen Punkt betreffendes Handeln muss in diese Richtung gehen.

Mit den Algen bin ich anderer Ansicht, das hat mehr mit Mikroflora als mit nominellen Nährstoffüberschüssen zu tun. Sinniger wird das über die vorangehende organische Belastung, die dann den Biofilm wachsen lässt.
Im Aquarium ist es auffällig, dass funktionierende Aquarien einen "unauffälligeren" Biofilm haben. Das kann man fühlen, z.B. an den Scheiben. schlechter laufende Aquarien, idR mit Algen, haben einen ausgeprägteren, glitschigen Biofilm. In einem richtig gut laufenden Aquarium muss man die Scheiben im Grunde gar nicht säubern, begleitet von einer (optischen) Algenfreiheit. Da spielt dann der Nährstoffüberschuss keine Rolle mehr. Problem ist die organische Belastung, deren Wirkung auf den Biofilm, dessen Wirkung auf die Algen.

Das ist wichtig, stellt aber nicht die Nährstoffsituation out of order, relativiert sie aber ein wenig. Vor allem wird das Ganze schlüssig. Ich mache das nur noch so und komme zum Ziel. Sogar mehr oder wenig aus dem Stehgreif mit dem durchaus anspruchsvollen Teichlein.
Es gibt Unterschiede Teich/Aquarium, das ist aber durchaus übersichtlich. 

Hallo Anna, ich bin jetzt nicht explizit auf dein Posting eingegangen. Falls dir was wichtiges offen geblieben ist, fragen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Sehr sehr interessante Diskussion auf hohem Niveau und ganz besonders gefällt mir das „Unterschiede pflegen“.^ 

Mit Anna stimme ich völlig überein … bis zum roten Teil:
Ich halte die Mikroben, um die´s hier geht, für grenzflächenaktive Bakterien, wie z.B. auch die, die die Kahmhaut bilden. Solche sind zwar grundsätzlich omnipräsent und sehr lwistungsfähig, jedoch für ihr Wachstum und Wirken praktisch IMMER auf Umweltfaktoren (Temperatur, pH, Schad- bzw. Nährstoffe, Sauerstoffangebot,…) in einem erstaunlich engen Bereich angewiesen. Geringfügige Änderungen bzw. Abweichungen erfordern gleich eine u.U. völlig anderen Zusammensetzung der Bakteriengemeinschaft, die sich dann auch einstellt, wenn auch erst nach einiger Zeit halt. (Man könnte sich das so wie die Gemeinschaft der Gewerbetreibenden vorstellen, die aus einem Hamburger Stadtteil „herausgestanzt“ sowohl in der Sahara, als auch im tropischen Regenwald anfangs eine traurige Figur machen würden, wiewohl auch der Beduinenklan im Regenwald oder die Pygmäendorfgemeinschaft in Hamburg.)
Was da als Bio-Booster verkauft wird, kann also gar nicht die für den konkreten Fall nötigen Bakterien enthalten. Das ist aber halb so traurig, denn genau das ist ja der Vorteil einer biologischen Wasseraufbereitung: Man stellt die erforderlichen Lebensbedingungen zur Verfügung und von ganz allein bekommt man die Bakteriengemeinschaft, die ganz genau auf die Verunreinigung passt. Ihre Vermehrung hängt dabei von den Umweltbedingungen ab und erfolgt exponentiell. Ist jedoch z.B. zu wenig Sauerstoff oder Besiedelungsfläche da, werden die nicht wachsen - der Bio-Booster kann da auch nichts ändern oder verbessern: Der ist damit keine Stellschraube.

Dazu muss eben auch prinzipiell niemand Bakterien reintun, aber wenn man (jetzt wieder auf unser Thema gemünzt) den Teich z.B. mit Schlamm mit lebenden Mikroben (!) aus einem Gewässer mit ähnlichen Umweltfaktoren (!) impft, kann man das „Einfahren“ beschleunigen. Ich hatte hier vor einiger Zeit mit Jochen eine hitzige Dikussion, wo´s drum ging, wie lange die Bakterien beim Transport ohne Sauerstoff überleben: 
Nur weniger als eine Stunde oder vielleicht sogar mehrere Stunden?
Absolut klar ist jedoch, dass die NICHT sogar Wochen und Monate im Teichshop im Regal oder auch nicht im Kühlschrank überleben. Was DA im Flascherl ist, ist mit Sicherheit mausetot und damit kein Bio-Booster, sondern nur ein Geldbörsen-Booster für den Geschäftsbesitzer -  schlimmste Abzocke. 

Bei Nik tu ich mir schon fast schwer, Unterschiede in unseren Ansichten festzustellen: 
Die decken sich wirklich weitgehend und mit seinen Beobachtungen betreffend die mehr oder weniger glitschigen Biofilme trifft er absolut ins Schwarze. 
Jedoch will ich die Aquarien- und Teichpflanzen mehr in (wirklich) submerse und (eigentlich) emerse unterschieden wissen (auch wenn´s da Übergangsformen gibt): Zur ersteren Gruppe gehören Pflanzen, die manchmal gar keine Wurzeln mehr besitzen (z.B. __ Hornkraut) und die sich deshalb ausschließlich aus dem Wasserkörper ernähren – der Bodengrund ist da schlichtweg egal. Zur zweiten Gruppe gehören viele Sumpfpflanzen, die durchaus mehr oder weniger lange auch unter dem Wasserspiegel leben können. Zu diesen zählt ein hoher Prozentsatz der bekannten __ Aquarienpflanzen, wie Cryptocorynen, Echinodorus, Anubias, diverse __ Farne, … und die sind durchaus dankbar für eine Düngung über die Wurzeln! (Ich kann mich da an eine Amazonasschwertpflanze erinnern, die in einem Topf mit „schwerer“ Erde saß und mit Düngestäbchen zu einem Monster mit so vielen Blättern wurde, dass man die für einen Endiviensalatkopf halten konnte!) Ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt ist dabei, dass die nicht so unter Bart- oder Büschelalgen auf den älteren Blättern leiden.

Deshalb tragen auch die rankenförmigen submersen Pflanzen auch wesentlich mehr zur Nährstoffreduktion (eigentlich müsste man sagen: -bindung) bei als die Sumpfpflanzen, so die nicht in einem durchfluteten Schotterkörper wurzeln. Diese aeroben Verhältnisse im wurzelbereich ertragen auch wieder nicht alle Sumpfpflanzen, was die Artenauswahl stark einschränkt. (siehe dazu auch http://www.asc-allgemeiner-schwimmteich-club.de/asc-wissen/kategorien/grundeinteilung/ ) 
Diese Beobachtung deckt sich auch mit den Erfahrungen betreffend Bodenfilter bzw. -durchflutungen im Aquarium: Außer Anubias und vielleicht Microsorium bzw. Bolbitis wächst da praktisch nix gut.
Offensichtlich haben´s die Pflanzen gern so ein bissi gammelig, nicht?


----------



## danyvet (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Absolut klar ist jedoch, dass die NICHT sogar Wochen und Monate im Teichshop im Regal oder auch nicht im Kühlschrank überleben. Was DA im Flascherl ist, ist mit Sicherheit mausetot und damit kein Bio-Booster, sondern nur ein Geldbörsen-Booster für den Geschäftsbesitzer -  schlimmste Abzocke.



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: vielleicht sinds ja auch Anaerobier in diesen Flascherln  die würden nämlich schon lange halten können....


----------



## jochen (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hi,
habe kurz das Thema überflogen...
mein Fazit dazu...

es ist unmöglich über *Jahre hinweg* einen *Garten* - Teich zu pflegen, bei den man niemals Schlamm absaugen muss.
Es bleibt immer ein wenig Schlamm über der sich nicht abbaut, bei einen kommt es schon nach zwei Jahren, beim anderen nach 10 oder sogar noch später..
Da kann man hegen und pflegen wie man will,
der Besatz noch so gering sein, und die Pflanzen so viel sein wie sie wollen.
Man kann es auch wenn man es für nötig hält, die Bakterien "online" Überwachen, sie gezielt mit Sauerstoff beschicken, und selbst dann bildet sich nach einer Zeit eine Schlammschicht, die den Gartenteich nicht mehr fördert, sondern eher stört.
Selbst die mit höchster Technik gesteuerten Kläranlagen, kommen nicht ohne Schlammpolder aus. Ein Endprodukt (besonders in geschlossenen Systemen , wie es nun mal ein Gartenteich ist) das nicht mehr abbaubar ist, gibt es immer.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Mulmig (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hallo Peter,

'mal abgesehen davon, daß ich Dir natürlich zustimme: Bakterien vermehren sich in dem Nährmedium, das ihnen entspricht. Je nach Beschaffenheit meines "Micro- und Makroklimas" im Teich habe ich damit natürlicherweise und ohne mein Zutun die "passende" Bakterienflora (aerob wie anaerob).

So weit so gut.



> Absolut klar ist jedoch, dass die NICHT sogar Wochen und Monate im Teichshop im Regal oder auch nicht im Kühlschrank überleben. Was DA im Flascherl ist, ist mit Sicherheit mausetot und damit kein Bio-Booster, sondern nur ein Geldbörsen-Booster für den Geschäftsbesitzer - schlimmste Abzocke.



Bleibt also die Frage nach den käuflichen Bakterienpräparaten (in meinem Fall von Söll).
Nach deren Auskunft werden verschiedene (erwünschte) Teichbakterien labortechnisch in ihre Dauerstadien überführt (Versporung) entweder durch Trocknung oder in wässriger Lösung ohne Nahrung. 
Man könne dies aus der Vielzahl der erwünschten Bakterien mit einigen "Arten" tun, mit anderen gelinge es nicht. Ob Dauerstadien in Pulver oder Wasser "lagerfähig" und damit verkäuflich gemacht werden können, hinge vom jeweiligen Bakterium ab. Keineswegs jedes erwünschte Teichbakterium ließe sich durch diese Prozeduren nutzbar machen.
Verbringt man diese Dauerstadien in Kontakt mit Wasser, Sauerstoff und Nahrung, dann entwickelten sich daraus lebende Bakterien mit ihrer, dem Medium angepaßten Vermehrungswilligkeit.
Die Vermehrung der diversen so "formulierten" Bakterienstämme sei nachweisbar und würde bei jeder Charge überprüft.

Also, unbenommen dessen, daß Bakterienvermehrung sowieso passiert, was spricht gegen das Einbringen der "konfektionierten" Bakterien in bestimmten Belastungssituationen?
In der Humanmedizin wird schon ewig der "nützliche" Darmkeim Nissel 1917 in Kapselform zur Sanierung der Darmflora benutzt. Warum sollten Teichbakterien "heikler" sein?
Du merkst, ich will den "Deppenverdacht" nicht auf mir sitzen lassen...:smoki...jedenfalls habe ich mit zwei Präparaten an meinem Vor-Umbau-Teich die Nützlichkeit per Augenschein feststellen können: vielleicht waren ja genau die Bazillen drin, die zu meinen damaligen Verhältnissen gepasst haben....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Wenn ich hier immer wieder "meine" Marke erwähne: ich bin nicht Anteilseigner der Firma, nicht verwandt oder verschwägert, treibe keinen Handel mit den Produkten und ziehe auch sonst keinen Vorteil aus der Erwähnung. Mein Anker war "Teichfit" 1999 und ich bin der "markentreue" Typ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schlamm vom Teichgrund rausschaufeln/ schöpfen?*

Hi Dani und mulmige Anna!
Abgesehen davon, dass wir schon darüber gesprochen haben, dass wir grundsätzlich eher AEROBE Verhältnisse im Tümpel haben wollen, ist der Schluss 
_„Wenn aeobe Bakterien Sauerstoff zum Überleben brauchen, dann überleben ANaerobe Bakterien solange, wie sie KEINEN Sauerstoff abbekommen“ _
nicht zulässig:
Die An- oder Abwesenheit von Sauerstoff ist ja von vielen Faktoren auch nur EIN Faktor für´s Überleben! Passen die anderen nicht, ist´s trotzdem aus und die Geschichte im Glaserl wird erst richtig anaerob, ihh!

Tatsächlich kann man manche Bakterien in Dauerstadien überführen und so lagern (meist trocken als Pulver [Milzbrand] aber auch in Flüssigkeit), aber wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass wir´s in unserem Fall nicht mit EINER Bakterienart oder 5 oder 10  zu tun haben, sondern mit einer komplexen Artengemeinschaft und deren Zusammensetzung ist von Teich zu Teich mehr oder weniger unterschiedlich. Wirklich grimmig wird´s, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Zusammensetzung der Artengemeinschaft auch vom Wasserchemismus und besonders auch von der Temperatur abhängt:
Welche Bakterien sollen die Tausendsassa von Söll da jetzt reintun?
Die für pH 7,7 bis 7,9 , eine Temperatur von 16 …18°C und ein Redoxpotential von …?
… oder am Besten für JEDE mögliche pH- und Temperaturspanne ein paar?
… und die sind ALLE in bunter Mischung lagerfähig?
Der Darmkeim Nissel hat´s da viel einfacher, denn im Darm von Anna und in dem von Peter schaut´s im Wesentlichen gleich aus, hat die gleiche Temperatur, den gleichen Chemismus,…

So richtig spannend wird´s, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass wir´s im Teich nicht mit ein paar Milligramm Bakterien zu tun haben, sondern das ist eine mehr als ansprechende Menge! 
Da fällt mir ein super dazupassendes mathematisches Rätsel ein:


> Am 31. April wird eine Wasserhyazinthe in einen Teich gesetzt; am nächsten Tag hat sich die schon in 2 Pflanzerl vermehrt, am 3. in vier usw. bis am 30. August der Teich vollflächig bedeckt ist.
> Frage: An welchem Datum ist der Teich genau HALB bedeckt?


… und lasst mich ergänzen: Wenn wir anfangs statt einer ZWEI Wasserhyazinthen eingesetzt hätten, wann wäre er dann „ganz voll“?
Lösung: ganz unten

Liebe Anna, ich halte dich sicher nicht für einen Deppen, sondern höchstens für jemanden, der der Industrie und billigen Geschäftemachern auf den Leim gegangen ist. Denen will ich aber auch keinen Vorwurf machen, denn es besteht einfach eine Nachfrage nach solchen Sachen wie magnetischen Wasserenthärtern, sauerstofffreien Hifi-Kabeln, Benzinspargeräten, erdfeldbeeinflussenden Kupfernetzen unter der Matratze und geheimnisvollen Bakterien, die man nicht sieht, aber von deren Wichtigkeit man überzeugt ist. Bevor die Konkurrenz daran verdient, verdient man halt lieber selbst am Verkauf von Geräten und Mittelchen, die zwar nichts nachweisliches bringen, aber auch garantiert nicht schaden. 
Klagen müssen die nicht befürchten, denn es „funktioniert“ ja offensichtlich – dass es OHNE ganz genauso gegangen wäre, weiss ja niemand: Wer hat schon ZWEI GLEICHE Teiche und tut´s nur in einen rein?
Diese Bauernfängerei gab´s schon immer und wird´s auch immer geben.


Lösung: Nachdem sich die Menge der Wasserhyazinthen täglich verdoppelt, ist die Teichoberfläche am 29. August genau halb bedeckt.
Setzt man 2 Wasserhyazinthen –das ist die doppelte Menge!- ein, ist der Teich auch nur 1 Tag früher voll bedeckt, am 29. August.


----------

